# Writing papers



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

Have you ever turned a paper for a class in REALLY late? I've always been a major MAJOR procrastinator, but up until this semester, I have never in my life turned anything in late. Even if that meant staying up all night long the day before it's due, I always got stuff done on time. Now I've got this anthropology class where we don't actually meet, you're required to keep up with the work outside of class on your own. I've turned all the other work in for it, up until this most recent report. It's like I've just got mental block about it. Now it's almost two weeks late, and I don't know what to do! I guess it's better to turn in something, even if it's not very good and is very late, than to not turn in anything at all. My teacher is very understanding and very laid back about grades, so I'm considering emailing her and coming up with some excuse and seeing if she buys it, but I have no idea what to say.

Any ideas?? :con 


(Sorry to ramble.)


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

i dunno, i just had to email my two online profs and tell them some of my work is gonna be late because i havent been able to do any of it cause of some of the stuff ive been going through. our major assignment in my journalism class is due today and i havent even started it. i probably going lose points for it, but oh well.

i would just tell your prof the truth, maybe you could actually get help by telling her you dont know what to do


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm usually too afraid to turn papers in late, so i just take a zero.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I've never turned in anything late, but this semester I've been procrastinating even more than usual. I didn't even turn in a detailed outline we were supposed to write for our papers :um I haven't even started the paper and it's 10 pages due on Wednesday.


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

Glad to know I'm not alone. Thanks for your replies everyone. :thanks


----------



## Jennie* (Jul 2, 2005)

I never turn in anything late. I'll say up all night if I have too, to get things done. I have 2 papers due on friday, one due on monday and i've done nothing. But tonight i'll do the entire 10 pager due on monday.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I get too embaressed to turn things in late ops And I'm worried if I do it once I'll get used to it and slowly decline in school.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I finally grew out of my procrastination habit when it comes to papers. It's actually a nice feeling, starting like a week before and just doing a page a night or so. Much nicer than doing 5 pages the night before, which I did a lot. :lol

The draft for my huge capstone paper (12-20 pages) is due on Tuesday and I've been working on it for 2 weeks already. And I'm actually enjoying doing it!


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I've never, ever, ever been able to procrastinate on papers. If I try to wait until the last minute I worry myself sick thinking about it. I can't imagine having to write ten pages in one night, it'd kill me.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I wouldn't think the paper would be accepted after being two weeks late, but you never know. It depends on the teacher. I'm a big procrastinator too and I've never turned anything in late either.


----------



## lost in a box (Nov 11, 2003)

i'm a university professor. 
and also an anxious procrastinator.

so here is my advice: don't take anything for granted. and take a chance.

different professors have different takes about submitting papers late. and it also depends on the discipline.

in journalism, for instance, teachers are not going to be forgiving because in real life, an article submitted late won't appear in the paper, as newspapers have very strict deadlines. the same goes for theater. in the humanities, however, the deadlines aren't as strict. so some professors believe it's worth giving a student the time to go through the whole intellectual process, even if it means submitting a paper late. some are stricter, as papers submitted late really screw our own very busy schedule, which (although students are really aware of this) teaching is only a part of.

generally, you should have been given the rules for submitting papers late at the beginning of the term (are late papers accepted? how does being late is going to affect your mark? this should all be on your syllabus). that being said, some professors are willing to make exceptions.

i don't think it's a good idea, though, to tell your teacher _after_ the deadline that you don't know what to do. you should have discussed it with her/him way earlier. excuses such as 'my grandfather died' are no good either: we hear them all the time.

the best approach is to tell your prof that you've been struggling, that it took you longer than you expected, and that, seeing you couldn't meet the deadline, you almost gave up. but that now you realise that you're really into it and would like to finish it.
can something be arranged?

you never know. S/he might be understanding, or not.
but you have nothing to lose from asking.

good luck!


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

I turn them in during the last week of the semester when professors are too busy to care much and they will just have a TA take care of it. I send it campus mail with an explanatory note and other BS so I don't have to actually confront anyone.

I have learned that e-mailing them can be bad because professors are not too into printing things out and stapling, filing, etc.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

A lot of the professors I've had don't even accept papers late, even for partial credit. So I've had to learn to suck it up and finish papers on time when I start incredibly late. In high school, I turned in over half my papers late because besides procrastinating, I'd rather take my time on a great paper than a crap one. But the quality didn't even matter anyway because I took so many massive grade deductions.
If you're planning on turning papers in late, make sure your teacher will accept them.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've always been a horrible procrastinator, and the further advanced in my education, the worse it's gotten. I always managed to get things in on time, though--until I started work in the PhD program I'm currently in. I've got one paper I still haven't finished that was due a year ago. 

Anyway, I would just be realistic about this one. If there's no way you're going to get this one in on time, then that's the way it is. Contact the professor, say that you need more time to complete the paper (don't give an excuse unless you're asked for one), and just get the paper in as soon as you can. This is one of those situations in life that never turns out as bad as the paranoid picture of it you build up in your mind. I'm sure you'll be fine; don't panic (easier said than done, I know).


----------



## Joeb (Aug 6, 2005)

The past two semesters I've written almost all my papers the day before they are due. And I've gotten good grades on them (3.5 or higher on the 4.0 scale). 

I probably could right better ones though if I started earlier. But my profs like my stuff already so why do that?


----------



## lost in a box (Nov 11, 2003)

> Contact the professor, say that you need more time to complete the paper (don't give an excuse unless you're asked for one)...


in my humble opinion, this is excellent advice.


----------



## Missy (Nov 13, 2003)

Whew! :boogie I turned that paper in three weeks late and she accepted it! And gave me an A on it! :clap 

Glad that's over with! :fall


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Missy said:


> Whew! :boogie I turned that paper in three weeks late and she accepted it! And gave me an A on it! :clap
> 
> Glad that's over with! :fall


Good! I'm happy for you!

It can't hurt to ask. It can't hurt to ask. It can't hurt to ask. <--- It took me years to get over the fear of asking. After working for a crazy prof last year, I find it much easier to talk to professors. I spent so much time with her, running around doing crazy stuff, that I HAD to learn to talk to her.

It's something that we have to get over. It can only help us. There is nothing wrong with getting a "no." <--- I have to keep telling myself this. It's slowly sinking in.

Oh, and never lie about the excuse. Tell the truth no matter how lame. As a teaching assistant, I'm both a student and a teacher. I can see both sides. Don't lie. We hate that. We appreciate honesty and may feel better about giving you a grace period, though yeah, it depends on the teacher.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------

